# S6/RS6 to Passat W8 compatability



## B5.Jackson (Mar 2, 2015)

Hi everyone I bought a 2003 Passat w8 wagon in march and I want to do some more OEM+ kind of modifications to it. My wagon is Black on Black which took me a while to find, but it is sadly automatic due to my paralyzed left leg. I have a set of H&R Springs on a bilstien cupkit, I have a set of 18x7 Volkswagen New York wheels of a tiguan wrapping in Blizzaks (Winter wheels. I'm getting rid of my 18x8 BBS VZ), and I have 4 piston calipers with 14 inch slotted rotors from the Stasis Package Audi A6. Don't worry I'm getting to my point.

So the whole reason I'm starting this thread is to see if any of you more veteraned Audi guys could give me some incites as to what audi parts can be put onto my wagon. I know the c5 audi chassis is very compatible, but how compatible? like could I get RS6 sway bars and things like that? Rear brakes? Control arms? Interior like seats? Things along those lines. I want to make my w8 into sort of a VW RSW8. Sounds alittle crazy, but I think it would really make for a cool build. Any advice will help! Thanks!


----------



## mithril (Feb 6, 2003)

I would have thought the B5.5 Passat would have had far more in common with the B4 A4 than the C5 A6 given that the underlying platform on those generations of Passat and A4 are effectively the same and many of the parts are interchangeable or shared. There is very little in the way of shared parts between the B6 A4 and C5 A6 on the other hand so I tend to think whoever told you there was compatibility between your W8 and an RS6 has given you bad info.


----------



## Superman (Dec 8, 2000)

mithril said:


> I would have thought the B5.5 Passat would have had far more in common with the B4 A4 than the C5 A6 ... I tend to think whoever told you there was compatibility between your W8 and an RS6 has given you bad info.


Although the B5.5 VW Passat and B5 Audi A4 are basically the same car, the W8 is an exception because it shares more of the suspension and driveline (sans engine of course) with the C5 S6. The answer to your question Jackson is yes, everything from the C5 RS6 will fit the W8. The brakes, the seats, all the goodies but the seats do have electronic adaption problems. The brakes are a straight forward fit just like putting RS6 brakes to an S6 because the W8 has the S6 brakes already. Join us on the W8 Forum or also in the W8 Owners Facebook group and look at a car by DMC, he has already done this to his car. There is no need to research any S6 upgrade because that is already what the W8 has in it. Lastly, if anyone here with more Audi experience has anything to add please do.


----------

